# oh my god!



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

just found half of one of my baby CWD, some how it must have got out of the viv and im guessing the kitten got to it.
im in tears, the poor lil girl. dont know how she got out.
i dont understand
im so angry and upset.
i know its not the kittens fault...but .... grrrrrr!!!!
:sad:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

sarah24601 said:


> just found half of one of my baby CWD, some how it must have got out of the viv and im guessing the kitten got to it.
> im in tears, the poor lil girl. dont know how she got out.
> i dont understand
> im so angry and upset.
> ...


I had a mate who had this happen once but to his mack snow Leo. Cat got it out of the viv somehow and ate the tail, left the rest. Bloody hate cats myself but there you go. Real shame about your baby. Will you get another?


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

i would love another one, but im skint. so dont know when i can afford to get one again.
i think i hate cats now aswell


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

oh no  I will have to show this to my OH, as he wants a cat, and i HATE them for killing everything!
sell the cat, get another CWD


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

hubert_cumberdale said:


> oh no  I will have to show this to my OH, as he wants a cat, and i HATE them for killing everything!
> sell the cat, get another CWD


We should start a 'Cat Hatin' Thread'. :lol2: That'd go down well. Suprised knowones moaned as of yet. I hate the way they toy with live animals. And :censor: in my garden.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Cats are predators by nature, this should be a warning to anyone who takes a cat on.
cant blame the cat for doing something that is in its instincts.

sorry for your loss.


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Cats are predators by nature, this should be a warning to anyone who takes a cat on.
> cant blame the cat for doing something that is in its instincts.
> 
> sorry for your loss.


 
yea cant blame the cat. its just like with lizards etc when they have to hunt for their crix you give them its all in they instincts.

poor lil cwd tho


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> yea cant blame the cat. its just like with lizards etc when they have to hunt for their crix you give them its all in they instincts.
> 
> poor lil cwd tho


Yeah, but I'm just saying the pets I own don't play with their food.


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

yer i know, i had a beardie kill one of my uromastyx before- long story. and i said i hated him for about a day!
im just really angry and upset- she must have been so scared and in pain.
still trying to work out how she got out in the first place.
nature sucks.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

sarah24601 said:


> yer i know, i had a beardie kill one of my uromastyx before- long story. and i said i hated him for about a day!
> im just really angry and upset- she must have been so scared and in pain.
> still trying to work out how she got out in the first place.
> nature sucks.


A BD? Kill a Uromastyx? :shock:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sarah24601 said:


> yer i know, i had a beardie kill one of my uromastyx before- long story. and i said i hated him for about a day!
> im just really angry and upset- she must have been so scared and in pain.
> still trying to work out how she got out in the first place.
> nature sucks.


eh??
wtf??


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

R.I.P little CWD.


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

yer,tigger a friendly beardie who was so gentle to everyone and everything. even lived with a different uro when he was a baby for a week or so.
brought 2 uros home and separated beardies viv up so i could keep them warm whilst i set-up the uros viv.
somehow in a split second he got over and bit the head of the female uro. i saw and heard the whole thing, obviously i grabbed the uro but it was too late.
was sooo gutted.


----------

